# Pokemon Crystal... in 3D?



## Jυstin (Oct 18, 2014)

Hell yeah

[YOUTUBE]wD_ps0sLAEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

My eyes 

Otherwise, it's pretty cool.. Though it would be sick with the battle animations..


----------



## Yagura (Oct 18, 2014)

Incoming cease and desist from Nintendo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

NightRazr Nintendo Ninjas are on there way right now


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 18, 2014)

If Nintendo were smart, they'd seize the opportunity and market this, after making improvements on it.

But then I said they should have done the same with Brawl hacks. They could have taken them upon themselves, tweaked them to be perfectly compatible with the Wii, and sold them at the convenience of the player (cause hacking was a bitch to learn). After dealing with the legal issues of different console IPs, and giving them their cut.

But I don't think Nintendo's one for making smart business decisions. They almost fucked themselves by trying to get rid of Smash Bros. Melee from the EVO streaming, which they quickly realized was a bad idea and backpedaled. With so many loyal fans willing to do this stuff for free, who needs employees? Nintendo could have it made if they played their cards right


----------



## Yagura (Oct 18, 2014)

That would be incredibly unprofessional and silly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2014)

And not worth it.. It's not like the game is brimmed with quality or anything..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 19, 2014)

Nintendo wouldn't do anything about this anyway. Most companies don't give a shit unless you start profiting from their property.


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah it's the same with Serio's Castlevania Fighter, which I KNOW people have said they would pay for if Konami got behind it and sold it on console. I'd buy this too.



Yagura said:


> That would be incredibly unprofessional and silly.



They're no strangers to such actions. The whole Melee EVO thing is a prime example of that.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh well. I remember playing the old and first version. It was awesome then, but looking back now, damn the graphic is shitty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2014)

Electra said:


> Oh well. I remember playing the old and first version. It was awesome then, but looking back now, damn the graphic is shitty.



Please tell me you're kidding


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 23, 2014)

Jυstin said:


> If Nintendo were smart, they'd seize the opportunity and market this, after making improvements on it.
> 
> But then I said they should have done the same with Brawl hacks. They could have taken them upon themselves, tweaked them to be perfectly compatible with the Wii, and sold them at the convenience of the player (cause hacking was a bitch to learn). After dealing with the legal issues of different console IPs, and giving them their cut.
> 
> But I don't think Nintendo's one for making smart business decisions. They almost fucked themselves by trying to get rid of Smash Bros. Melee from the EVO streaming, which they quickly realized was a bad idea and backpedaled. With so many loyal fans willing to do this stuff for free, who needs employees? Nintendo could have it made if they played their cards right


No you just have zero idea how business and copy right law works.

Doing what you suggest would leave nintendo liable to litigation on the grounds that they havent done enough to properly protect their IP's making it fair game for people to do whatever the fuck they want.

They'd have to go through a bunch of legal shennanigans then outright purchase the people who work on this shit.

Also its in general, a waste of their time and resources. It wont make them money that they wouldnt have made otherwise.

After all Brawl did still sell 12 million copies


And the thing with EVO, was the lawyers acting too fast without their consent. Nothing nintendo themselves did. Check your facts before you wreck yourself crackerjack.

We're always watchin'


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 23, 2014)

That doesn't sound like a logical chain reaction at all. There is nothing to suggest from that that they can't protect their own IPs, at least nothing beyond what people already know. It's not exactly a secret that this shit isn't locked down and secure.

It's not like I omitted that they'd have to deal with the "legal shenanigans". They wouldn't even need to purchase the people who work on them. They'd just need to purchase the hack itself (for the work said people put into it) and then just mass distribute it.

Or, you know, have their own existing team work on it. They're more then capable. It's not likely that they would get the consent for every 3rd party character to be included, but it's not like they couldn't profit off it with the ones they could actually do that with.

But essentially SSB4 is doing] what I just mentioned, only not with 3rd party characters. It's more akin to DLC, but they're implementing extra characters that weren't programmed into the original game, as far as I know. So essentially my idea was pretty spot on.

And I know plenty of how copyright works.

In short, it doesn't.

It's such a vague concept now that's been abused to hell and back, to the point of censoring ROYALTY FREE music and punishing people who do reviews, who are protected under the Fair Use Act.

I also don't buy that it was only the lawyers' faults. OBVIOUSLY they have to have a part in the issue, but they are still part of Nintendo and represent them. They were chosen by Nintendo, so it still reflects on Nintendo. I can't imagine that they're allowed to do anything without running it by Nintendo first. That's their job.

Not only has Nintendo made some dumb decisions (like how they're marketing, or not marketing, the Wii-U), but the whole Smash Bros. EVO stream shutdown was only undone AFTER it was seen how negatively the fans reacted. Capcom's done the same shit.

Not saying Nintendo's nearly as bad as Capcom, but it was still very unwise.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 23, 2014)

It had nothing to do with the fans. 

Nintendo's lawyers made a mistake. Thats about it.


----------

